# What the heck?



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

What am I making?


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2019)

Situated on the pull out tray? Under the piece that has pipe for handles on it? Looks like a pen rack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 12, 2019)

The roof for a manger scene??
My first guess was “ a mess”, but that’s not nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2019)

You're making me look bad, that's as clean as I've ever seen your Shop.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 12, 2019)

I was gonna say a mess like Tim but....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 12, 2019)

Steam Punk manger scene?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Dec 12, 2019)

A lonely work bench because you're not there...a trip hazard with those clamps...fancy pen holder mentioned before...something outa wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

This is flooring from @Ralph Muhs. When I went to his beach house he had some scraps of it he let me pick through.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Starting it off....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Sand em up nice n smooth....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Some layout lines....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Darn you Matt....
@Sprung

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Drilled out the pen rests with a 5/8" forstner bit.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Some progress of laying it out. No plans to follow.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Kind of like this?

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Sand and file the edges nice....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Layout some more....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Glueing the bottom spreader.



 

Hmm. Thats not working. Its not sitting flat....
Lets try more weight....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Glue up the top spreader....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2019)

I thought @Don Ratcliff was going to send us the plans for his........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> I thought @Don Ratcliff was going to send us the plans for his........



I told em I didnt need em....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2019)

Almost done. It works. But it needs a coat of finish on it....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice work, Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2019)

That’s cool! I was hoping it was a bear trap, but the pen rack is pretty sweet!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2019)

Cool rack! Like your weight too.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2019)

Genius! What a great way to display a number of pens! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2019)

All finished....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice work, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 15, 2019)

Beautiful stand, the black feet are a nice touch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Beautiful stand, the black feet are a nice touch!



That great idea came from @Don Ratcliff after I told him I messed up the design. His brainstorm saved it. I was just going to add some weight under the bottom. 

I took one pen off the bottom and it fell over backwards. Doh!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 15, 2019)

That is a cool idea and well done. Could be a space saver and allows others to closely inspect and appreciate your pens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 16, 2019)

That is pretty dam cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 175624



Holder looks good, just surprised no snow...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Holder looks good, just surprised no snow...


The rain washed it it all away.....


----------



## Maverick (Dec 17, 2019)

At the risk of sounding weird. Nice rack.....and thanks for the step by step process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 17, 2019)

Beautiful work!


----------

